# A Way To Fill A Saturday Morning



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I had to hit the brakes real hard to miss an elk the other night, and at that same time my air quit coming out of the vents.. Dont know if hitting the brakes hard could break the recirc door, but it did...

I had read about heater/recirc door issues with dodge trucks on the diesel forums.. I quickly remembered those posts I had read.. I knew I was in for some fun...

I called my local dodge dealer yesterday and told him my blower works great, but no air comes out of the vents.. He said, lol I know the problem! Said the price was 25 bucks and change for the fix and he didnt even need to look up the part number. Said its a ball to remove the dash to fix it.

My wife ran over and grabbed the part yesterday and I looked up the pics from many guys who had already joined in on the fun..

This morning I got up early and fixed her..

Here are some pics of a fun saturday morn.









Not a hard job, but it looks bad, uh? lol









Here is the broken door. It had fallen down into the duct blocking all of the air flow.









Here is where the old box and door was.. This is why the dash has to come out.









The new and improved reirc door/box assembly.









The new and improved box installed.

So if your 2003 and up dodge quits blowing air, but the blower fan still works, here is the fix for it..

I think in late 2007 they are now using the new improved version from the factory.

Mine lasted 120k miles, hope yours lasts longer... Dealer charges around 800 bucks for the fix.

Carey


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I had mine done about 1 month ago. It needs to go back, drivers side blows colder than the passengers by 10-15 deg.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have heard that models with dual zone air are even more fun to fix.. Hope they get er fixed for ya!

Carey


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

EEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKK









$800? Might be worth it to have somebody else rip open my dash


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That sure looks like a LOT of work.

Glad is was "easy" for you....


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Had that happen to our ford van at work, major pain for the mechanic to get it apart.

When we had our yukon I took it to the car wash and the guy tried to get the antennae off and stopped, I said "no problem, I'll get it loose" and proceeded to break it right off







. Had to replace the mount which of course meant the wire to the radio also. Looked kind of like yours did when it was being worked on









Mike


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

It was only about a 2 and 1/2 hour job... Actually pretty simple. Only needed hand tools. Maybe 25 nuts and bolts total. I found a guy who had posted a thread with pics and instructions.. After finding that it was very basic.. Prolly a 3-4 out of a 10 being hard.

Using a truck like I do finds all of the weak points in the truck... Not really blaming dodge cause any brand has trouble when they are pushed like we push em.. Its just I feel having trouble with a door in the hvac system is unacceptable to me... Especially since its a known problem since 2003.. I feel dodge has been lazy getting a cure, since it was 2007 when they finally got around to making a better part... Lots of peoples money wasted.. Many have complained that this part only lasted 50000 miles or less...

But anyway its now working good... Just put 500 miles on it.. So it should run a while now...

Carey


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is also the quick fix of going through the glove box and reaching in and just pulling the broken door out. You end up with only fresh air in with no recric capability but I run mine that way 99% of the time anyway.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Ya know what Carey, I think I've learned more from you about the handy fix-it tricks for our trucks than I have from either Cummins forum I'm on. Or, maybe I'm spending to much time on those reading the go-fast posts..... NNNAAHHH, not me









Dave


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> I had mine done about 1 month ago. It needs to go back, drivers side blows colder than the passengers by 10-15 deg.


I had to have mine done last year. On the way home from the dealer, I almost turned around as it noticed the passenger side blowing warmer. Needless to say, I did not. It only seems to be warmer on the fresh mode - ok on recirculate. Since I only use the truck for towing the fiver, I decided not to mess with it. I have until next June to get it fixed. It will be 3 years old then and warranty out on all but the engine. pcm


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> There is also the quick fix of going through the glove box and reaching in and just pulling the broken door out. You end up with only fresh air in with no recric capability but I run mine that way 99% of the time anyway.


I just pulled the blower motor... The door fell out with the motor... But I want my truck right and use recirc all the time in the dessert when its 115* out there. The fresh air at that temp makes an ac system worthless.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

HTQM said:


> Ya know what Carey, I think I've learned more from you about the handy fix-it tricks for our trucks than I have from either Cummins forum I'm on. Or, maybe I'm spending to much time on those reading the go-fast posts..... NNNAAHHH, not me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol hang with me... With all the miles Im putting on this truck I will figure out the oddball bugs pretty quick.

Carey


----------

